

Who Does Colin Wright Use - feint
http://whodoyouuse.feint.me/post/2743105927/who-does-colin-wright-use

======
ColinWright
Spooky! I feel an "I'm Spartacus!" moment coming on ...

No, I'm not the Colin Wright referenced, I'm a different Colin Wright
altogether.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting. Have you considered having links on the page to the equivalent
items for other people?

~~~
lelele
<http://usesthis.com/>

------
zackattack
I don't know about this dude. "living the happiest (and therefore
philosophically aligned) life you can"

Living philosophically aligned will not necessarily make you happy. Sometimes
deontic action sucks. hard.

~~~
billswift
Not all philosophies recognize deontics as either real or necessary. At least
not in the notion of "obligatory" actions; most do recognize permitted and
forbidden actions.

